# Grey Knights = Thousand Suns



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

So, is anyone out there using teh Grey Knights codex for their Thousand Sons army? 

I just saw this on BOLS:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-3ln7CGB_0...-YwTF1gA/s1600/1k+sons+part+2+article+pic.jpg

and man that looks cool. I know it's not a GW mini but it looks great. I was thinking of using some Grey Knights, Black Templars and chaos space marines bits in combination.

Anyone else out there done something similar?

Rev


----------



## Stopdrop&roll (Apr 18, 2011)

the list sort of suits the fluff for the pre heresy Sons. I thought about it briefly then went back to painting Nurgle termies.....


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

It's on my list of 'do want, but probably will never happen because I'm lazy and poor.' 

Because this is probably the best fit for a Thousand Sons army.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

It definitely would fit like a glove. I actually have a little bit of Thousand Sons lying around....

....Naaah too much on my 40k plate as it is.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

But how would explain how they get stronger vs daemons?


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> But how would explain how they get stronger vs daemons?


Better knowledge of the goings on in the warp or some such just bullshit your way through it


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Prothor Ironfist said:


> Better knowledge of the goings on in the warp or some such just bullshit your way through it


Yeah I belive if anyone had the first controle and grip on Daemons it was the Thousand Sons. They first use the Warp and knew of the inteligence in there. They had familiars that amplified there power in servitude pretty gods sake. The only thing that does not fit the theme is that god awful Dreadnight model.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Like Cruor99, a GK Thousands Sons sorcerer coven is on my list of things to do. Now I've just got to get through the other 999 things.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd actually been kicking the idea around since I first flipped through the book. I've got a Thousand Sons army that's been sitting in their case since the current Chaos Space Marine codex came out. With some khopeshes from the new Tomb Guard added, it's possible to refurbish the army in a way that's actually interesting, I think, and would fit cleanly with the Grey Knight codex. However, I was thinking of doing it as a post-Heresy thing. Even though the Rubric marines are limited in their capabilities, the sorcerer leading each squad could easily be explanation enough for their abilities, I think.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Spring Throne of Skulls had an AWESOME (and best painted army winning) pre-heresy Thousand Sons army done using the Grey Knights codex.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah It is on my list to do. First finish my Ultra Marines(almost done!!) Then make a large Death company force with World Eater pre-Heresy Colors, then TS Pre-Heresy colors. I like the Idea of the loyalist forces from those Legions still being around and battleing for the EMperor.

Doc


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Little bit of necromancy here but I am now looking into the GK=Tson army list as well. With the recent faq's fucking over chaos yet again, the Tsons are just not competitive enough now. With that being the case along with the suckage of the Tau currently, the idea of using the GK codex to power my Sons is really tempting me. And man does that codex seem like it was made with Thousand Sons in mind eh?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> But how would explain how they get stronger vs daemons?


Its magic, doesnt need explaining


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I have also considered a Thousand Sons force using the GK Codex (Even before the new one) but converting that many marines to look like Thousand Sons, looks to be nigh on impossible without great expense or reliable 3rd party models for bits. (I am not a fan of using the actual Thousand Sons models for it.)
I certainly would use one or two of these or these as stand ins for Captains/Chapter Masters/Whatever.
I have seen mention of Ahriman and the Prodigal Sons but i have no idea who these Prodigal Sons are. And all references are post Heresy.

SGMAlice


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> Little bit of necromancy here but I am now looking into the GK=Tson army list as well. With the recent faq's fucking over chaos yet again, the Tsons are just not competitive enough now. With that being the case along with the suckage of the Tau currently, the idea of using the GK codex to power my Sons is really tempting me. And man does that codex seem like it was made with Thousand Sons in mind eh?


Just do it. You know you want to. Listen to the twisted, evil, man-tank-gorilla sorcerer within.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Add me to the "was thinking about it" list. Did a few test models, but now I can't stand GKs. Maybe after all their hype dies off.


----------

